# Massoth new items 2013



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the new items are starting to show up now that the 2013 toy fair in Nurnberg has started.
Here is a link to the Massoth new items:

http://www.massoth.de/downloads/pri...13_web.pdf

There are some interesting items that should have wide appeal, such as the 13A, 24V power supply, new pulsed smoke makers for both DCC and the analog guys. 
There's a new IR feedback control system that looks interesting, with bi-directional communications. New decoders with bidirectional ability, Class D amplifiers for the sound decoders and more...
I like the fact that there are now two sockets for the automatic uncouplers--I love those things!

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Keith, the 24v power supply must give 21-22 volts to the track. It's nice, but why would you not buy a generic switching power supply for 1/2 to 1/3 the price? 

Not picking on Massoth, but that product is "so what".... (plus I would prefer 24 volts at the track, that's why my power supply is 27 volts DC) 

I'm more impressed that the new decoder went to a class D amp... now that is progress... more power, less distortion, less heat, smaller size... 

Interesting that the new remote H&L is "black fiberglas"... should be darn robust. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess we'll have to wait and see the pricing on the new power supply. As you say there are existing options but since they had to separate the power supply out of their 1200Z it made sense for them to offer a supply to go with their central station. It will be interesting to see how the "PluG" interface develops and if others go along with it. It definitely seems like the SUSI interface is gaining traction as there are several companies now offering versions with that feature. There was an online article on one of the German blogs that featured a SUSI equipped decoder with a HO SUSI equipped sound decoder plugged in as a very cost effective alternative. Any way you slice it, it's a good time to be running DCC as there are so many options, including all the new tablet style controllers such as the ROCO. The new IR system from Massoth should open quite a few doors for automation too...lots of avenues to pursue for the hobbyist. 
While we're on the subject of new for 2013, it looks like Pola's new items are now online, though sadly no new sets of sitting figures! 

Keith


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm curious whether the 'new ' IR feedback control module from Massoth is trackside mounted or mounted inside the loco. 

The brochure states "The brand new IR Control System transmits location specific commands in a passing train." By 'passing' I deduce that it is still trackside reactive detection using IR ?

Cheers
Victor


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Keith:

I tried to read the part about "massoth tv" from the link in the first post.

Wow, impossible to read with that rock face in the background... whoever does their marketing literature should be shot.

I cut and pasted from the brochure page:

(so my question is do you have a link for "massoth tv"?

Thanks, Greg

When the Automatic Uncoupler was intro
-
duced the very first time in fall 2012, the 
Massoth website presented two video clips 
about the product. They documented the way 
of operation with a RhB Crocodile as well as 
an installation clip. As a result of the video 
clip product documentation it turns out that it 
gives a much better understanding of a techni
-
cal product as a similar product description 
or newsletter announcement. Due to the high 
interest and todays state of art multi-medial 
communication we have decided to launch 
more products with a video clip under the 
new label „Massoth TV“ in irregular intervals. 
Besides a basic product introduction of new 
items and installation instructions it gives 
the great chance of sound comparison of the 
original locomotives and the Massoth sound 
projects. The first 5 episodes are comleted 
and available at our website at www.massoth.
com. One episode shows the saxonian IK No. 
54 of the Pressnitztalbahn with our original 
sound and video recordings at Jöhstadt as 
a comparison in the eMOTION LS or XLS 
decoders. It also presents two options how 
to equip the saxonian IIK with sound de
-
coders. Look forward to the opportunities 
that Massoth TV will offer in the future


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg, 

Go to the main page, link below, then on the left menu at the bottom you click on Massoth TV, and the players show up. 

http://www.massoth.com/index.en.html 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Keith. 

Nice to see how the remote uncoupler really works, now with the "sliding piece" I see how it lowers the hook for the attached car... the sliding piece apparently provides a ramp for it. 

On "episode 5" listening to the chuff, it seems that the decoder "plays" with the chuff timing/rate so you don't get the correct rate at higher speeds, but I do believe it's better than the "garbling" that other decoders will do by simply increasing the chuff rate of a fixed chuff sound. (There's better solutions coming in technology". 

On the last episode I learned a better way to remove LGB joiners! I always tried to bend the tab that goes down into the tie by pulling on the joiner and trying to bend the tab a bit. The method shown really messes up the joiner, but you are removing it and won't use it again anyway. I wonder what is patented about their rail clamp which is basically the same as the Aristo and Train-Li ones. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes that's the best way to remove those LGB joiners...it was a happy day when I discovered that way of taking them off. The joiner is toast, of course, but as you say it's usually to put on a clamp anyway. As for the Massoth clamps...they've been out for years, so it was no surprise when Aristo and Train-Li came out with theirs. Same with the rail bender...Massoth was first out with that too, and it was just a matter of time before the others couldn't resist...  

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, interesting that the patent does not seem to be in force here... 

Nice to have videos of stuff on the site, although I don't particularly care for "talking locos"... I know it is popular in Europe. 

Greg


----------

